# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  METHOD, 4m tall, 1.5t heavy manned robot, Hankook Mirae Technology (aka Korea Future Technology), Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Design - Vitaly Bulgarov

Manufacturer - Hankook Mirae Technology (aka Korea Future Technology)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Interview: Vitaly Bulgarov, designer of that giant Korean robot suit"

by Loz Blain
December 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Avatar-style South Korean manned robot takes first baby steps

Published on Dec 27, 2016




> A giant South Korean-built manned robot that walks like a human but makes the ground shake under its weight has taken its first baby steps.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This giant manned robot might patrol the North Korean border"

by Mike Wehner
December 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Method-2, A Giant Manned Robot, Can Be Yours For $8.3 Million, Maybe By Next Christmas"

by Pranshu Rathi
December 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Quick D - The Method Robot

Published on Apr 30, 2017

----------

